# Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall [merged]



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

not #1 a trade could still happen

Name: Andrea Bargnani 
Position: Forward
Height: 7'0
Weight: 225
College/Team:Benetton Treviso (Italy)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official First Draft Pick*

Toronto is on the clock.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official First Draft Pick*

Bargnani. Great pick.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official First Draft Pick*

The reign of Il Mago begins.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Official First Draft Pick*

safe but good pick


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Official First Draft Pick*

smart pick.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

Great pick, but i kinda knew this since yesterday when BC said he has narrowed it down to two. Plus the article i read on today's toronto sun said agreed too


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Official First Draft Pick*

at least he can speak some english, hopefully he can improve on that


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

picking relative unknowns #1 is a pretty tough pill, but he has the talent definately. 

and to say the least, Toronto was in a difficult situation with no clear 1st pick in this draft, looking to trade down, and being unsucessful.


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

Good pick.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

Anticlimatic, but good.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> picking relative unknowns #1 is a pretty tough pill, but he has the talent definately.
> 
> and to say the least, Toronto was in a difficult situation with no clear 1st pick in this draft, looking to trade down, and being unsucessful.


i'd rather pick a north american bust than a euro bust.

that makes sense to me


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

how did he accept such an honour? did he look excited? god damn i wanna watch


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Official First Draft Pick*

CHEA! Yayuhh!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

woot woot, the ACC has been built

Andrea, Charlie, Chris = The ACC


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



skip_dawg! said:


> how did he accept such an honour? did he look excited? god damn i wanna watch


Humble, doesn't speak perfect english but is decent, very positive interview.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

I'm jumping like a crazy around home ... it's 1:45am here :cheers:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



italianBBlover said:


> I'm jumping like a crazy around home ... it's 1:45am here :cheers:


 what is the buzz around there? is it even mentioned after the WC?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



italianBBlover said:


> I'm jumping like a crazy around home ... it's 1:45am here :cheers:


Please keep us posted with regards to the Italian reaction!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



italianBBlover said:


> I'm jumping like a crazy around home ... it's 1:45am here :cheers:



grappa for everyone!!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

The most famous and sold italian sport paper (the famous "Pinky")

http://www.gazzetta.it/

"American crowns Bargnani"


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



Benis007 said:


> grappa for everyone!!


Yessss :banana: :cheers:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



italianBBlover said:


> The most famous and sold italian sport paper (the famous "Pinky")
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.it/
> 
> "American crowns Bargnani"


Cool.

Please check in with us in the next few weeks and let us know what people are saying.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*



speedythief said:


> Humble, doesn't speak perfect english but is decent, very positive interview.



Sweet, thanks man.


I am so pumped for next year i dont think i can even go to bed yet even tho its 2am... i gotta check out our second rounder picks..


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

just immagine our future in a few years ;

charlive v brings the ball up the court deeking his defender , a snap pass to chris bosh in the post. 

christ bosh is instantly double teamed but now hes got charlie making a cut to the basket and andrea at the 3. who is going to be able to match up with us? 3 seven footers, one planted at the three point line waiting to drive/ pop the three/ or make pass. another with just a deadly three point shot , charlie, roaming the offense making cuts inside and out waiting to school some suckers. and bosh , our young all star, waiting to make someone look really stupid in the post or pop a mid range jumper in someones face. maybe even drive. maybe pass it to charlige for the 3. maybe pass it to charlie for the hard cut to the basket and then suddenly andrea and bosh both making a cut to the rim and wam no look pass from charlie. wow its just fantastic. i can see charlie really thriving, especially with his incredible passing abilities ( and dribbling too ) and now he can set up bosh and andrea . i mean what a better way to utilize charlies strengths. now hes got some real offensive power to deal with, and all three of them are just early 20s. wow just wow , the raptors have the potential to be a one of a kind team in the history of the nba. immagine 3 , not one not two but three, 7 foot all stars on our team. championship city here we come . of course im getting ahead of myself here, but damn , has anyone ever heard of 3 7 foot all stars on one team? ooohh ... god im getting so hyped for our next season . 

bosh is already an all star. charlie has the tools to become an all star, we know it , he knows it . its just a matter of him putting the package together. and now andrea. the real mystery , if hes as good as we all hope then watch out . we are going to rock the nba top to bottom.


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

*Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*

That's what BC said on ESPN coverage. 

Jay Bilas didn't like the pick that much (he likes randy foye #1)
Stephen A didn't like the pick either.
Dick Vitale panned the pick BIG time.

Only time will tell. I personally think raptors need to trade CV31 for pick to get brandon roy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



babcock_sux said:


> That's what BC said on ESPN coverage.
> 
> Jay Bilas didn't like the pick that much (he likes randy foye #1)
> Stephen A didn't like the pick either.
> ...


BC says he's 255, Bargnani says he's 245, truth is he's probably 230-240.

Probably close to 7'1" though.


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



babcock_sux said:


> That's what BC said on ESPN coverage.
> 
> Jay Bilas didn't like the pick that much (he likes randy foye #1)
> Stephen A didn't like the pick either.
> ...



dick vitale is the biggst moron on earth . hes an idiot . all he does is put down anyone who didnt play college basketball. did you see him comparing skita and andrea. earth to dick, get your head out of your ***, skita never played professional basketball like andrea did . skita didnt do anything close , he didnt even average any minutes on his team , must less be a corner piece for a championship team like andrea. what the hell are you talking about you old coot. 

stephen a? this guy is an idiot with little to no basketball evaltution talent. do we have to go back to his moronic rant last year about charlie?

and foye as number 1? bilas has been hitting acid way too much . pot wouldnt make you that stupid.

cv for brandon roy?!??!? what? omg youre falling into dick vitale territory here. guards like a dime a dozen. guy who are 6'11 and that can handle the rock and shoot like guards ARE ONE IN A HUNDRED.
you want to trade a rookie who scored 48 points ( next to allen ) for another wing that we can just pick up through free agency ? talk about short sighted. brandon roy will be lucky if he sniffs 30 points next year.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Is it just me or does the nickname Il Mago remind anyone too much of Il Divo (some opera quartet I've seen advertised here)?

Something better must be in the works methinks.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

Exactly who I thought the Raptors would pick. Great pick though! I can't wait to see who they pick next.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



l2owen said:


> dick vitale is the biggst moron on earth . hes an idiot . all he does is put down anyone who didnt play college basketball. did you see him comparing skita and andrea. earth to dick, get your head out of your ***, skita never played professional basketball like andrea did . skita didnt do anything close , he didnt even average any minutes on his team , must less be a corner piece for a championship team like andrea. what the hell are you talking about you old coot.
> 
> stephen a? this guy is an idiot with little to no basketball evaltution talent. do we have to go back to his moronic rant last year about charlie?
> 
> ...


I think your underestimating brandon roy. I have to say your posts on this thread are really bothering me.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*

Colangelo thinks Bargnani will eventually play some centre for us.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*

Bargnani just told Norma he weighs 250. Says the weight listed on the BT site is from two years ago.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



speedythief said:


> Bargnani just told Norma he weighs 250. Says the weight listed on the BT site is from two years ago.


 thats really good news, homefully he can prove the people who say he has no inside game wrong


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*

Great pick, this will be an interesting season


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i was hoping for more, to be honest. don't wanna say too much because anything could still happen, but i thought we could've sucked more out of our position. really, the way things have panned out so far, our lottery win has meant very little. if anything, all we did is commit ourselves to a considerably larger contract (how's that for a half-empty outlook). the only way we could justify this result (provided nothing else comes to fruition) is by having andrea prove himself as the best player in the class. that's purely based on risk... can't say that makes me too comfortable.

otherwise, sheesh, the bulls apparently got khryapa for nothing (hindsight, i know). it just makes you wonder how much of an effect our bias for andrea bargnani really had on how we behaved tonight. is he really _that_ much better? i don't know (yet).

will be in a better position to say later, no doubt. 35 still to come... hopefully 31 and/or 23, as well.

peace


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

BC didnt get any good offers to trade down, so Bargnani had to be picked.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Would Portland have taken Bargnani?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Chicago scouted Bargnani as much as Toronto did, so it's concievable he was high on thier draft list as well


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Bargnani was a smokescreen, they wanted ty thomas.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Great pick. It shows that Colangelo is thinking outside of the box (and that certainly worked for the Spurs).

I said he would be the best player from this draft 3-4 years from now, and I stand by that.

(I also had listed Bargnarni as a player we should look at in last years draft, before he pulled out. When we can search again, I'm going to post the link so I can get some cred lol)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mitchell will have a lot of work ahead getting playing time for our forwards and bigs.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



babcock_sux said:


> That's what BC said on ESPN coverage.
> 
> Jay Bilas didn't like the pick that much (he likes randy foye #1)
> Stephen A didn't like the pick either.
> ...


Stephen A said "I think it's a smart pick." I don't see how that means he didn't like the pick.

Bilas was lukewarm on him saying "He's got a very good feel for the game, but he does not rebound, does not post up and he's not much of a defender right now."


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



Ballyhoo said:


> Stephen A said "I think it's a smart pick." I don't see how that means he didn't like the pick.
> 
> Bilas was lukewarm on him saying "He's got a very good feel for the game, but he does not rebound, does not post up and he's not much of a defender right now."


At least thats stuff I believe he can work on. You can teach him how to box out and play smart position defense, but you can't teach someone how to feel for the game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So is anyone excited?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



Ballyhoo said:


> Bilas was lukewarm on him saying "He's got a very good feel for the game, but he does not rebound, does not post up and he's not much of a defender right now."


yeah, from what i saw, it was based in ignorance. but with maury's 'opinion' (or wishful thinking, however you want to see it), it'd be on a better balance. the guys tonight were scared of his defense, but maury would be quick to point out that he "led the italian league in blocks". i mean, the truth (from what i've seen) lies somewhere in between:

he's not harmful on the defensive end. he won't break you down into a zone, and he probably wouldn't even require a consistent double team off the perimeter. that said, he won't be swatting kobe into the crowd, either, and he won't be providing any kind of an *intimidating*, interior presence (imo). i see him in the middle somewhere (for now), which ain't bad for a 20 yo. his defense should not be subjected to criticism at the moment, imo. his fundamentals right now (imo) happen to be in line with those of josh boone, who is not only being given the benefit of the defensive doubt today, but is in fact being *praised* for his work in the paint on the def side of the ball.

i don't know if andrea'll ever make all-league all-defense, but he won't ever hurt you like dirk nowitzki, for example- of that i am (sort of) sure.

peace


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



mo76 said:


> I think your underestimating brandon roy. I have to say your posts on this thread are really bothering me.


good because i care 0 .


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats Raps fans on the Bargnani pick. I think BC made the right choice. He'll be a good player.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Official: Toronto selects Andrea Bargnani first overall*

i cant wait to see andrea bargnani play i reckon he will be awesome!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Good pick, in my opinion.

Re: Bilas and the ESPN guys... they discount him because he's not American. I found it hilarious, watching the comments live, that they said Bargnani wasn't a good athlete. He plays pro basketball! Clearly he has some athletic ability. Also, concerns about him contributing right away are amiss since he played big minutes in the third best league in the world (that would be Italy, just so you know).

I like this pick. I think it'll work out well and it'll be fun to count the number of number 11/Bargnani jerseys next year.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I just watched the BC interview on NBA.com broadband & he said that Andrea is actually 7'1", 250 lbs which kind of surprised me. He's bigger than Dirk & from the videos I've seen of him he may be even a better mover than Dirk. He's already more athletic & better defensively than Dirk was when he came into the league. Great pick. BC made a good pt about the direction the league is going in w/ multiskilled big men becoming very valuable in their contributions to winning.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

narrator said:


> Good pick, in my opinion.
> 
> Re: Bilas and the ESPN guys... they discount him because he's not American. I found it hilarious, watching the comments live, that they said Bargnani wasn't a good athlete. He plays pro basketball! Clearly he has some athletic ability. Also, concerns about him contributing right away are amiss since he played big minutes in the third best league in the world (that would be Italy, just so you know).
> 
> I like this pick. I think it'll work out well and it'll be fun to count the number of number 11/Bargnani jerseys next year.


From the limited footage of bargiani, I would say he lacks athletic ability also. Im still glad the raptors picked him though. Great shooter and skilled bigman.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i wanted aldridge over bargnani, ill be the first to tell you that, but i like this pick, andrea went right up against bosh at 18 in a preseason game and had like 13 points & 10rebounds vs. Toronto


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*

I had a white night. 
It was nice to watch a draft once, though.
Glad for the pick, but I wonder how the team will do with the front court logjam we currently have.



speedythief said:


> BC says he's 255, Bargnani says he's 245, truth is he's probably 230-240.
> 
> Probably close to 7'1" though.


David Blatt was interviewed on Israli TV and said that ESPN's 225 is a bad joke. 
Said Bargnani is 245lbs, 2.12m (6'11'' and a half. don't know how to write the half..). 
He also said that Bargnani deveopment was supervised by one of the best athletic trainer in europe, and that AB shouldn't be bulked too much. 

David also claimed that AB is one of the most special talents he's seen in quite some time, and that Andrea isn't arrogant and doesn't have a big ego. 
Said he's a terrific guy to have in the locker room.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Andrea is already on the mainpage of all the italian media on the web ... and it's only early morning :banana: 

And I wait to see the after midday and evening TV news


----------



## babcock_sux (May 27, 2006)

I'm on the fence on this pick. He's not going to be in the calibre of Dirk, but who is? I hope AB adapts better than Darko did.

Best player in the draft 10 years from now are going to be brandon roy and ty thomas


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

babcock_sux said:


> I'm on the fence on this pick. He's not going to be in the calibre of Dirk, but who is? I hope AB adapts better than Darko did.
> 
> Best player in the draft 10 years from now are going to be brandon roy and ty thomas


I don't understand how people keep making comments like that.

How do you know what's going to happen in ten years? Or exactly what calibre of player AB will be? Roy and Thomas could both be out of the league in 4 years. And the same for AB.

Let's at least let these guy play a few games before making these types of statements.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm satisfied with this pick. Of the two of them, I think Aldridge would have been a better fit, he's closer to being ready to play center than Bargnani is. But I can buy the BPA argument at this stage in the Raptors' development.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

i see the bonus being although AB was picked number 1 and pressure is instantly put on a player to validate that selection, he'll be coming to toronto where he wouldn't be expected to dominate in the first year...

after watching BC's interviews and synopsis of AB it's pretty clear that he's laying the foundation to the fans /media that this pick will make sense now, but we'll really reap the bennifits in years to come...so ultimatly he's already taking pressure off of AB from the onset...

i was a little weary of this pick prior in mock drafts etc, might be more so because he wasn't north american and didn't play at a coligate level, ...but that's not a fair bias and it's clear that leagues around the world have world class players...i'm very excited to see the mix the raptors now have and how the pieces of the puzzle is coming together...


***side note, it was a little sad not to see deham not picked even in the late stage of the second round...he even had a draft party setup etc...must be good reason from BC for this...***


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Raptors are officially my 2nd favourite team (as if you guys weren't b4)


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

spinz said:


> i see the bonus being although AB was picked number 1 and pressure is instantly put on a player to validate that selection, he'll be coming to toronto where he wouldn't be expected to dominate in the first year...
> 
> after watching BC's interviews and synopsis of AB it's pretty clear that he's laying the foundation to the fans /media that this pick will make sense now, but we'll really reap the bennifits in years to come...so ultimatly he's already taking pressure off of AB from the onset...
> 
> ...



Um Denham was picked 40 by SEA. They even show the party on raps tv with Denham downing the booze like it was going out of style.

There is talk that SEA thinks he is a rotation player behind Ray Allan at the 2. It's the perfect situtation for him.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

narrator said:


> Good pick, in my opinion.
> 
> Re: Bilas and the ESPN guys... they discount him because he's not American. I found it hilarious, watching the comments live, that they said Bargnani wasn't a good athlete. He plays pro basketball! Clearly he has some athletic ability. Also, concerns about him contributing right away are amiss since he played big minutes in the third best league in the world (that would be Italy, just so you know).
> 
> I like this pick. I think it'll work out well and it'll be fun to count the number of number 11/Bargnani jerseys next year.


i agree...those guys on espn draft night are just infuriating to watch...really, i dont think i heard one insightful thing all night long...i laughed when they said that bargnani probably wouldnt be able to contribute right away because he plays in the 3rd best league in the world...these guys seriously need to get a clue...top euroleague competition>ncaa...


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

This isn't the first time I listen blasts against ESPN's guys... the Germany '06 WC american fans think the same (about soccer, sure) :biggrin:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, can't say I'm suprised but I am very happy with the pick.

Can't wait to see what this kid can do.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Bargnani = 7'1'', 255 lbs???*



l2owen said:


> good because i care 0 .


I didnt expect you to.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

southeasy said:


> i wanted aldridge over bargnani, ill be the first to tell you that, but i like this pick, andrea went right up against bosh at 18 in a preseason game and had like 13 points & 10rebounds vs. Toronto


And he did this too:


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

a lot of people compared him to dirk... how about a taller Okur?


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

A few notes:
- sitting next to him in the green room, with that lone eyebrow, there was Matteo Soragna, his veteran teamate and captain of Benetton Treviso. I was happy to see him there
- there have been some reactions in Italy on the national media, but not that much. Most people don't know what the NBA draft is, some people even spelled his name wrong, he just got some marginal attention. We're a soccer nation
- after having seen the press conference on raptors.com, I'm a bit pissed off because of how they hinted he might not play for the Italian NT at the WC. Not a great way to promote the game in Italy
- Andrea's english is as raw as it can get, but he must have studied it a lot in the last few months, I didn't think he could have handled all those interviews
- Gherardini is gonna help Andrea so much, it's clear. He has someone next to him to help him, someone he completely trusts, he'll be able to relate to at least until he picks up the language. Did you see how he was looking for help? It was the same in press conferences with Benetton
- to explain what i mean saying "soccer nation", there was a part in italian at the end of the pc: it was like: Lame Italian Journalist "How do you compare yourself to those great champions" AB "I don't want to make comparisons... what champions? if you explain me I can try" LIJ "Well, those young champions?" AB "what the..." LIJ "those champions in previous drafts!". Man, he really had no clue!
- considering I live in Treviso, considering how I've seen him playing several times, considering how I got the chance to talk to him in the past, it's really emotional to see him up there. Considering how I happen to have a couple of raptors T-shirts, a tracksuit and a jumper in my wardrobe (a present from my dad years ago, he liked the logo), there's a new Toronto fan here.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ryoga said:


> A few notes:
> - sitting next to him in the green room, with that lone eyebrow, there was Matteo Soragna, his veteran teamate and captain of Benetton Treviso. I was happy to see him there
> - there have been some reactions in Italy on the national media, but not that much. Most people don't know what the NBA draft is, some people even spelled his name wrong, he just got some marginal attention. We're a soccer nation
> - after having seen the press conference on raptors.com, I'm a bit pissed off because of how they hinted he might not play for the Italian NT at the WC. Not a great way to promote the game in Italy
> ...



thanks and great to see you around here...


----------

